# Property Websites



## chazkayak (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, 

Originally I was looking at moving to Spain in a couple of years but with all the economic strife there im now thinking Germany......I have been here for nearly 9years now!!!

Anyway, im after some good websites for Property, to buy more than rent. 

Im after a larger property, maybe small hotel or a Farm with land and barns possibly, prefferbly in the Allgaue region but may look further afield in the Alpine region.

Im an outdoor/adventure sports instructor and want to set up a businuss on my own.

I have tried immobilienscout24.de but it doesnt seem to have what im looking for.

All help appreciated.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Allgäu is a nice area eh?
Try googleing 'gewerbeimmobilien' and you will find others like immowelt.de, gewerbeimmobilien24.de, etc


----------

